# Private schools in DF?



## califachica (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi. I'm considering a job opportunity in DF. I have kids who'd be in kindergarten, 2nd grade and freshman year in high school. The costs of Greengates and the American School are beyond my budget. Any suggestions on schools that would work for expat US kids at an affordable price? We would be living, hopefully, near the Reforma/Condesa/Polanco core, but that's flexible.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

IN my experience all of the schools in that area are really pricy, however there are some up my way (Bosques) that are not that bad. My kids go to school in Cuajimalpa and the rough costs is 6000-6500 pesos per month per child..does not include inscription (each child was average 13,000 pesos) and does not include transportation (3000 pesos) per month.

Its expensive here in DF for sure. Once you have more posts then you can IM me here on the boards. I won't give out the name of the school where my kids go on the internet, but I can give you some options up this way.

Conor


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There are also countless small, modest neighbourhood schools that you won’t find on the internet. In my neighbourhood, for example, they are pretty thick on the ground: there is one around the corner and another one on the next corner. We paid around 1200 pesos tuition per month, but that was 15 years ago, it’s probably gone up since then.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

maesonna said:


> There are also countless small, modest neighbourhood schools that you won’t find on the internet. In my neighbourhood, for example, they are pretty thick on the ground: there is one around the corner and another one on the next corner. We paid around 1200 pesos tuition per month, but that was 15 years ago, it’s probably gone up since then.


What neighborhood is that? 15 years ago is a long time.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It’s in Xochimilco. But I see small schools of this type all over the city. 

A little less than 15 years actually, when I think about it; our youngest offspring attending the school graduated Gr. 6 in 2002. What was the tuition 12 years ago in a school that today charges 6000? Still a different ballpark, I would guess.

My point is that a private school can be affordable; there are several economic layers underneath the top schools, but the farther down you go, the less likely you are to find information about the school on the internet or in upper-class circles. We were quite satisfied with our children’s education – they got a good start at that school. The oldest has a Master’s degree and is still studying, the other two are about to finish their Licenciaturas (bachelor’s degree).


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

maesonna said:


> It’s in Xochimilco. But I see small schools of this type all over the city.
> 
> A little less than 15 years actually, when I think about it; our youngest offspring attending the school graduated Gr. 6 in 2002. What was the tuition 12 years ago in a school that today charges 6000? Still a different ballpark, I would guess.


From my research, (I have 2 in school and 2 ready to go in a few years....yeah thats right...I have 4), I have found that the little tiny schools do not have good of a curriculum as the larger more expensive schools or even as recognized when it comes to transcripts and education levels (if one decided to transfer to another school and be on the same level as the other children)

I am not saying that the more money you pay the better education your child gets, but I am saying that in Mexico City you get what you pay for in regards to education. We chose the school based on curriculum, security, and location, no so much price. It just so happens thats its in the mid range of private school costs.

I have seen and visited 15-20 schools in Mexico and the lowest price I have seen was 4500 pesos and the school was really bad....old computers, disinterested teachers, rusty gym equipment, and the security was non existent. I spoke to the "english" teacher and he was one step above a 4 year olds english level...not someone I wasn't teaching my children english.

The Highest was the American School. Its expensive for a reason. Take a tour and you will see.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You have much more experience of comparing schools than I do, so I am sure you’re right in general. I did want to put my experience out there, though as a data point to the contrary – a modest, inexpensive neighbourhood school with qualified, dedicated teachers that was able to deliver a quality education (except for the English teachers – I’ll grant you that). Last summer my oldest had a reunion with some primary school classmates – they hadn’t seen each other since graduating Gr. 6 in 1999 – and they had all progressed well – to university, good jobs, etc.


----------

